# Luftwaffe Birds



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2022)

Thunder Over Michigan 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2022)

One more boys.






Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 16, 2022)

Is that the Allison powered 109?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Is that the Allison powered 109?


Yes sir. She did a night engine run which was sweet. Pictures will follow at some point.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------

